# Source Code Leaked? [Windows]



## Trillian (Feb 12, 2004)

I stumbled acrost this today, anyone know if this is verified? It could destroy alot of m$'s hold on the market if it is true.

http://www.neowin.net/comments.php?id=17509&category=main


----------



## btoth (Feb 12, 2004)

Saw that on Slashdot and had just posted it in the Cafe.  I guess a lot of universities and other people have source code licenses, I suppose it was only a matter of time before it fell into "the wrong hands".  I'm sure it can't be a good thing, but the question would be how much of the code is available?  Just certain parts or can you compile an OS from the code?


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 12, 2004)

The neowin server is not available.  Anyway.  The hackers are going to have a field day with it.


----------



## Trillian (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know how much of it was made avalabe. I do know that NT was built and based on a OS that M$ bought out, but not before it went opensource. So there is a good chance that between the two, a majority of windows is know at a great risk of getting hacked.

Also, m$ has said in the past that they can never release any of the source code for ANY window's compenet. They claimed that there was so many security holes that it "would pose a great risk to national security"....

Sorry, didn't see the thread that you had made in the cafe.


----------



## kendall (Feb 12, 2004)

sw33t, i cant wait to run Windows 2000 on my Mac!


----------



## Arden (Feb 12, 2004)

Server is busy.  Will try later.


----------



## Trillian (Feb 12, 2004)

just do what I did, keep reloading the page untill it goes through, it doesn't take long.


----------



## Arden (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, I got it to go through (from the other thread).

Microsoft should release the Windows source code to the open source community.  Why?  They might actually make it a good operating system.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 12, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> sw33t, i cant wait to run Windows 2000 on my Mac!



For the love of all things sacred, why?
And if you want Windows 2000 on your Mac so much, juts use Virtual PC.


----------



## phatsharpie (Feb 12, 2004)

Trillian said:
			
		

> I don't know how much of it was made avalabe. I do know that NT was built and based on a OS that M$ bought out, but not before it went opensource.



Hi Trillian,

What OS did MS buy out to create NT with? It was my understanding that NT was written from scratch, with much input from Digital Equipment Corporation. In fact, the project leader for NT was David Cutler - who created VMS at DEC.

I'd love to know what OS NT was based on!

P.S. Here are some links on history of NT that I've found:
http://webserver.cpg.com/wa/2.6/
http://www.gare.co.uk/technology_watch/nt.htm
http://www.mrp3.com/ntvsunix.html


----------



## kendall (Feb 12, 2004)

Os/2


----------



## Trillian (Feb 13, 2004)

> Statement from Microsoft Regarding Illegal Posting of Windows Source Code
> 
> REDMOND, Wash., Feb. 12, 2004 -- On Thursday, Microsoft became aware that portions of the Microsoft Windows 2000 and Windows NT 4.0 source code were illegally made available on the Internet. Its illegal for third parties to post Microsoft source code, and we take such activity very seriously.
> 
> ...



^^^ m$'s response ^^^


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2004)

it made to the first page of la repubblica 
http://www.repubblica.it/2003/g/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/windows/fugacode/fugacode.html
(one of biggest italian newspapers)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2004)

Haha. 

I found it ... 


```
/* Source Code Windows 2000 */

#include "win31.h"
#include "win95.h"
#include "win98.h"
#include "workst~1.h"
#include "evenmore.h"
#include "oldstuff.h"
#include "billrulz.h"
#include "monopoly.h"
#include "backdoor.h"
#define INSTALL = HARD

char make_prog_look_big(16000000);
void main()
{
  while(!CRASHED)
  {
    display_copyright_message();
    display_bill_rules_message();
    do_nothing_loop();

    if (first_time_installation)
      {
      make_100_megabyte_swapfile();
      do_nothing_loop();
      totally_screw_up_HPFS_file_system();
      search_and_destroy_the_rest_of-OS2();
      make_futile_attempt_to_damage_Linux();
      disable_Netscape();
      disable_RealPlayer();
      disable_Lotus_Products();
      hang_system();
      } //if
    write_something(anything);
    display_copyright_message();
    do_nothing_loop();
    do_some_stuff();

    if (still_not_crashed)
    {
    display_copyright_message();
    do_nothing_loop();
    basically_run_windows_31();
    do_nothing_loop();
    } // if
  } //while

  if (detect_cache())
    disable_cache();

  if (fast_cpu())
    {
    set_wait_states(lots);
    set_mouse(speed,very_slow);
    set_mouse(action,jumpy);
    set_mouse(reaction,sometimes);
    } //if

  /* printf("Welcome to Windows 3.1");    */
  /* printf("Welcome to Windows 3.11");   */
  /* printf("Welcome to Windows 95");     */
  /* printf("Welcome to Windows NT 3.0"); */
  /* printf("Welcome to Windows 98");     */
  /* printf("Welcome to Windows NT 4.0"); */
  printf("Welcome to Windows 2000");

  if (system_ok())
    crash(to_dos_prompt)
  else
    system_memory = open("a:\swp0001.swp",O_CREATE);

  while(something)
    {
    sleep(5);
    get_user_input();
    sleep(5);
    act_on_user_input();
    sleep(5);
    } // while
  create_general_protection_fault();

} // main
```


----------



## kalantna (Feb 13, 2004)

I about pissed myself I laughed so hard. I think that's as about as accurate of a source code as anyone is going to find.


----------



## Cat (Feb 13, 2004)

It seems that it is just a (small) part and/or (partially) fake / SexedUp.
Either way, people around the net are scared mainly about two things: an ÜberWorm and contamination of OpenSource Software (and endless lawsuits from M$).


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2004)

According to several other sources (mostly heise.de) it's actually true that some parts of Windows 2000 and NT 4.0 have leaked. This does not mean people will be able to 'make their own' Windows, exactly. The danger people are seeing is that hackers might find (even more) bugs in the code and make available exploits for those systems. Whether those bugs are still in newer versions of Win2K or even WinXP isn't known either.


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 13, 2004)

Giaguara RULEZ! 

  

 ::love::


----------



## bubbajim (Feb 13, 2004)

I wonder though....  You think maybe Microsoft allowed the leak?

What better way to push the old WinNT4 crowd out of their caves and force them to update in a wide-spread panic than to say that all the hackers out there have the source code to do some real damage to their NT4/2000 machines.  I still use NT4 and I'm sure this may become the nail in the coffin to push our company to finally upgrade.

Keep it up MS, leak out the source code and keep us businesses on our toes to ensure we fill your pocketbooks.. 

Of course this is just my opinion and does not mean I have proof of this.  It just seems too suspicious to me.  Now if more of their source code is leaked (Win98 and the worst bug in the world WinME) and MS is crying foul like they had nothing to do with it, I would seriously start to think this devilish plot is valid.::evil::


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2004)

bubbajim said:
			
		

> I wonder though....  You think maybe Microsoft allowed the leak?


My goodness, no.

Windows XP is based off of code from both Win2000 and WinNT.

If a hacker looked through the code for long enough, the guy would find several gaping holes (No doubt, because no programmer is perfect) and exploit them in some way on a global scale.

This is not good news for Windows users.


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2004)

Now _there's_ one good reason for open source operating systems. Because _there_ from the beginning everyone's looking at the code... Well... I guess MS will still try and use this 'leak' as a promo against linux (something along the lines of "see? source open. not good!").
I wonder if there's any new satanic messages to be found in those source files. ;-)


----------



## soulseek (Feb 13, 2004)

last time i checked this was Apple news & rumors  cummon move this to the cafe


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

I can see the press statements now...

"We screwed up and our code got out into the open, leading to the possibility of even more hacks, worms, and viruses for our devoted _*cough*yeah right*cough*_ customers.  That's why open source is a bad thing."


----------



## octane (Feb 15, 2004)

I found an article on The Register that's maybe worth a read...


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2004)

An interesting take on the matter indeed. However, there's still going to be enough people interested in the source code in both evil and good ways. (From a Microsoft perspective, both ways are probably evil...)


----------



## octane (Feb 16, 2004)

And in related news...


----------



## octane (Feb 16, 2004)

I especially like the last bit:



> Apple processor supplier IBM is working on migrating Microsoft Office to Linux; Microsoft isn't involved in this.



Hmm...


----------



## octane (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh dear!...


----------



## Ripcord (Feb 16, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> Os/2



Not sure if that was a joke or not, OS/2 actually started out as something that Microsoft and IBM were co-developing, until MS dropped out and started writing NT from scratch using much of the experience they learned writing for IBM...


----------



## kendall (Feb 16, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Not sure if that was a joke or not, OS/2 actually started out as something that Microsoft and IBM were co-developing, until MS dropped out and started writing NT from scratch using much of the experience they learned writing for IBM...



"The Windows NT kernel was partially based on the OS/2 kernel that they created with IBM, and Windows 95 also borrows heavily from this code."

http://www.os2bbs.com/os2news/OS2Warp.html


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2004/Feb04/02-12windowssource.asp


----------



## fryke (Feb 17, 2004)

From that article: "Subsequent investigation has shown this was not the result of any breach of Microsofts corporate network or internal security, nor is it related to Microsofts Shared Source Initiative or its Government Security Program, which enable our customers and partners, as well as governments, to legally access Microsoft source code."

--- Well, what else, then? So it's _not_ from Microsoft's servers, not from Microsoft's shared source initiative and not from the Gov.sec.program. Where else can it have leaked, Microsoft? I find it amusing how they can be so sure that it's not one of the possible solutions. It must be one of the impossible ones, then? ;-)


----------



## Arden (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, it leaked from an impossible source.  It was either the sun, Madonna's left nipple or a coconut on a beach in Cancun. 

This whole leaking source code for Windows thing wouldn't be such a big deal if Windows weren't so buggy in the first place...


----------



## jonmichael23 (Feb 17, 2004)

this is all very intriguing. I'm thinking most of the stuff anyone would find in there has already been patched up by microsoft since it is kinda old. [REMOVED DUE TO SITE RULES ABOUT WAREZ BY FRYKE] I would never dream of downloading it tho, i know microsoft and the fbi definately want to track down where it came from and who has it. Also, I heard and have seen some funny quotes of the code, with the words crash,crap, and the f word in quite a lot of them. If theyre real or not, who knows. I still found it quite entertaining


----------



## Cat (Feb 18, 2004)

Kuro5hin has a nice review of the comments to the code.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 18, 2004)

filesharing user got a very interesting mail:
http://bink.nu/DesktopModules/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=1229


----------



## Randman (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd rather Bill Gate$' Vi$a number was leaked so I could order up my own supercluster. I'd buy Big Mac outright.


----------



## Arden (Feb 18, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> I'd rather Bill Gate$' Vi$a number was leaked so I could order up my own supercluster. I'd buy Big Mac outright.


 Stealing from a thief... they'd have to exonerate you.


----------



## octane (Feb 19, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> I'd rather Bill Gate$' Vi$a number was leaked so I could order up my own supercluster. I'd buy Big Mac outright.



Use it to order a meatfeast pizza and a basket of chicken wings and send it to Steve Jobs!..


----------

